# Interesting?



## farmboy2 (Sep 17, 2009)

http://www.northeastshooters.com/vb...9192-diy-shovel-ak-photo-tsunami-warning.html


----------



## B.L. Laird (Jul 25, 2008)

*Wow*

Very cool!


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Thats FRIGGING EPIC!! Wish I had the tools and know how to do that. Somebody should hold a class! I'll bring the shovel


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol. Thats bad. Im with you on that, romadfishrman. Thats is thinking outside the box! O*D*W


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

That post/thread is a very solid win! Thanks for sharing that.:thumbsup:


----------

